# 37" LG LCD HDTV help



## JDMek7 (Sep 22, 2009)

ok so here is the thing with my wonderful luck the very night i get my HD box installed my tv falls off my mantle over my fireplace. it was never on a wall mount just on its stand. the tv fell maybe 4 or 5 feet to the ground at the most and now it doesnt work. the red LED light the comes on when you plug it into its power source doesnt come on now meaning its not gettin power im assuming. so my thought is hopefully its just the connect on the tv where you plug the power cord into has come loose and i can fix it easily. i would like to ask some of the more knowledgable people out there if they could lend me an idea or two even a troubleshoot for me so i dont have this $800 paper weight hanging around.


----------



## JDMek7 (Sep 22, 2009)

i just went into the back of the tv and noticed that the first or main board that the power goes to has arked against the metal inside the tv im sure this is the problem.....is anyone familiar with acquiring one of these or fixing these??


----------

